# water lily in an aquarium do or don't



## crf50hugo

I Want to put a water lily in my aquarium, well I want it be the focus of the tank. In saying that I want it to do well and have it flower. My aquarium is 50 gallons with a overflow/sump set up(old reef tank). Lighting is 150 watt HQI with a 6500k bulb. It will be the only light source other than natural light. I still don't know what I am going to do about substrate ADA soil or an other combination.
Well let me have it people and let me know what you think.:help:


----------



## davemonkey

There are a number of water lily plants that do well in aquariums. Tiger Lotus, Nymphoides sp., etc...

To get it to flower, you have to let some of the leaves reach the surface, which may take away from it being a focal point (since all the leaves will then shoot to the top rather than stay submerged). But, some are also easily trained.

You have ample light. Substrate is a matter of preference. ADA had nutrition value associated with it, while baked clays (Eco-Complete, Flourite, SMS... ) are inert except for what you put in them. Many people even use plain sand. There are also people here that use topsoil under gravel to mimic nature. Lilies, in my experience and observations, do well in any substrate.

-Dave


----------



## crf50hugo

Thanks Dave for your input. I have another question, I want to put a tropical pond lily in my tank so its leafs would give some shad for some crypts to put under it. I think that I have too much light for crypt. The light is hung 9.5" above the tank. 
What do think?


----------



## vancat

I can tell you I had beautiful tiger lotus but they seriously block light for other plants.


----------



## fireman5214

i just ordered an aquarium lilly from thatpetplace.com just do a search for it on the search and it should come up. I know others also have them as well.


----------



## cristy.clrw

Hello. I got to redo my 30gallon. I just love fantail goldfish, freshwater frogs, snails. Anyway. I put n a water lilly that says it is a Nymphaea- Chromatelia. so, would it b alright, I want it to give my 2 little fantail goldfish something to take care of. I kinda hope they takecare of eachother & I get 2 enjoy both. Let me know if they will b alright & thankyou. I have alwawys wanted to do my tank like this so, Any feed back is most appreciated, cuz I revied a old tank.


----------



## RichieStak

the water level in the aquarium, is 2 inches down from the top[ of the tank. I have floating water lettuce and water lilies floating on top. I have glass covesr on both sides of the aquarium to help with evaporation. Will this be a problem?


----------

